# Happy Birthday HalloweenRick !



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's a great birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, HR!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day HR..
Have a good one!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Awwww.....Thanks Everybody!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday HR!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Aaaack I'm late again, Happy belated Birthday HR


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Happy belated birthday. Hope it was good.


----------

